# September Gaming 2007



## McMurphy (Sep 2, 2007)

It has been some time since there has been a sticky thread for a month in our gaming habits.  Time to play catch up.  What is everyone playing this month?

I am still plugging away online at Jak X under the racing handle "McMurphy" and am currently leading the clan Gunslingers.  In addition, I started an online account for Champions:  Return to Arms.  Staying consistent (and utterly uncreative), my Dark Elf Shadowknight character's name is also McMurphy.  If anyone else playing that game, make sure to add me.  My level is really low at the moment.

I love looking back at game releases for the Nintendo twenty years ago, and the major NES release in September of 1987 was 3-D Battles of World Runner.  Does anyone else remember that game?  An online emulation that requires no downloading can be played at the link posted below for those who need their memories jogged.

3-D Battles of World Runner, The » Nintendo :: Every Video Game :: Nintendo, Sega and more!


----------



## Somni (Sep 2, 2007)

Overlord.  *Sigh* I wish I really had minions to do my work for me.


----------



## Talysia (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm on a nostalgia kick at the moment.  Whilst cleaning I discovered some old PS2 RPGs, so I'm replaying them.  Currently playing Wild Arms 3.


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm playing through _Farcry Vengeance_ on the Wii, the controls are done quite well I think. Plus I enjoy sneaking up to deliver lead shot at close range.  

I always find myself going back to Wacraft III for the sheer joy of playing it in any mode though.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 2, 2007)

Still beavering on through *Oblivion* (PS3). I'll pick up *Motorstorm *every now and then for a bit of variety, too.

And on PC, today I bought, and installed, the fourth and final GW chapter - *Eye of the North*. I'll be sinking quite a bit of time into that.


----------



## Quokka (Sep 3, 2007)

Had been playing _Grand Prix 4_ (updated to 2006) but not being a computer wizz by the time I added all the patches/ untilities and mods it started to feel a bit like standing on a house of cards. There's been one crash to many and I think I need to find myelf a new PC racing game.


----------



## The_Warrior (Sep 3, 2007)

Halo 3?


----------



## McMurphy (Sep 4, 2007)

I picked up the first God of War game for Playstation 2 today.  Now, if I can just get my significant other off of Rogue Galaxy long enough to start a file, I would have more to report.


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 4, 2007)

I just started replaying Empire at War: Forces of Corruption (with double content mod of course), and it's so satisfying dropping a Super Star Destroyer right in the middle of a battle


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Sep 7, 2007)

I've just decided to flush my spare time down the toliet and play world of warcraft at the moment. I am also playing a few PS2 titles mainly wishing I was a cowboy in the excellent Gun, loads of fun.


----------



## Hypes (Sep 8, 2007)

I just got ahold of the new Settlers demo and it's great, relaxing fun. Too bad there's not too much to do with it once you've finished it once, though  Can't wait to get my hands on the full version.


----------



## Patrician (Oct 6, 2007)

Got my hands on Medieval 2: Kingdoms, mincing everybody with Ritterbrüders, and Company of Heroes, mincing everybody with Tigers and Panthers...


----------



## Ice fyre (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm going back to Neverwinter nights, also playing Rise of Nations for as a bit of mucking about.

I went back to playing Dynasty Warrior4 on PS2 as well. Just cant seem to get a foothold on Hard tho.


----------



## Tel Janin (Oct 13, 2007)

Between games at the moment, I made the mistake of getting Two Worlds for 360, and played it for all of 10 minutes.  I'm thinking of making another go at beating the main quest in Morrowind, without getting distracted halfway through, and never quite finishing.


----------



## Lucien21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Currently playing

Wii - Super Paper Mario :- About 50% done

360 - Halo 3 :- Stalled on playing it as the game blows.
- Blue Dragon :- Still near the beginning

DS - Zelda Phantom Hourglass :- Superb little DS game, but fairly easy and not the best zelda. The stylus controls and the use of the DS is really cool.

PS3 - Heavenly Sword - Nearly done

PC - Replaying Gabriel Knight and Grim Fandango


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 18, 2007)

I was looking at that DS Zelda game in the stores recently.  I didn't like the Gamecube's childish direction, and this one seemed to continue that thesis.  However, having the DS, I am more than a little tempted to put my trust in a franchise that has, far more often than not, made a very happy customer.


----------

